# Several Cute GSD Videos



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

nice to see the shepherd Jet got get the soft toy to satisfy that urge to chomp...and darling when the cat snagged it for a quick slide around the carpet.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting. The first one had me laughing. That shepherd was so gentle but I thought the cat was going to get squished between the shepherd and the couch. Lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the Jet and Amelia video. The duck video was cute .


----------

